

Flickrfolio - Instant portfolios - aka11
http://www.flickrfolio.net
Flickrfolio, create an instant portfolio from your flickr account
======
callmeed
Cool concept, but I'm curious who the target market is (pros or prosumers).
Most pros need more from their portfolio site while most prosumers don't need
more than Flickr.

